# N95, N100, P100 or others



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

I am looking if it would be smart to have a mask in my Get Home Bag. So I am especially looking at N95, N100, P100 as they are not too big (compared with a full gas mask). But I wonder what to select and what each of these can protect against. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kumarkalliente (May 1, 2015)

well what are you concerned with? sickness a paper mask will hold most but you will need to replace every 12- 24 hours. full gas masks you have more time in them but its harder to breath and think and react in certain situations. it will also impair your hearing because of the skin movement on your head. you will need to stop for fluids a lot more. you also have to realize unless you are in an air secured lab your already contaminated and until you get home and set up a clean room and super clean your house everything is


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

*First off you need to find a mask that fits snuggly.*
The "95" means the mask is capable of filtering at least 95% of airborne particles. 
The N means it is not resistant to oil. The P means is resistant to oil.
The "100" is only 99.97% of airborne particles. 
The biggest problem with the throw away masks is the fit. That's probably why 
there are so many variations. If the mask doesn't fit tightly, it can do its job. 
Beards would need to be removed immediately. A friend "thinks that by using a P99
he can smear Vaseline all over his beard wear the mask will sit and it will seal the
mask to his face. Might work, might not. I like the idea of throwaways, keep the
contamination out of your safe space by throwing it away. About the only thing a 
N100 can't protect you from is a chemical gas. It can protect you from disease, and 
even nuclear fallout or dirty bomb debris (real bad if you inhale or ingest). Besides 
masks in my GHB (and adhesive tape to seal the edges) and goggles, I also have 
8 very large, 50 gallon garbage bags (2 per person) for a "poncho".


----------



## Dirk (Mar 4, 2015)

Yeah, no beard for me. I think I will check out the P100 next time in the shop. Already have big thick garbage bags in the car.
The Get Home Bag is getting better and better. Tomorrow, will do a review of it.It actually started with a First Aid Kit.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

N95's are what we carry on the ambulances at my work. One does need to be fit tested to get a really good feel for which size is best for you. Maybe talk to your local FD or EMS agency to see if they're willing to do a quick fit test.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Those are all just standard job site issue mask. Meant to comply with Fra and OSHA . Better than nothing at all. Yea they will keep some dust out of your lungs but not every good for much else no madder what the box says.


----------

